# Books about dragons?



## kiyash (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey all, 

Does anybody read books about dragons? What are your favorites? And are there any that you didn't like?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

As far as books that come to mind that are available for Kindle:


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Naomi Novik's Temeraire series. The first book was an amazon freebie, a long time ago. I "bought" it, even though "I don't read fantasy" - apparently, I do read fantasy - at least this series.

 His Majesty's Dragon
 Throne of Jade
 Black Powder War
 Empire of Ivory
 Victory of Eagles
 Tongues of Serpents

(and apparently there's a new one coming next spring - yea!!!)


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I've heard great things about Naomi Novik's Temeraire series. I bought the first couple of books in paperback, and then stopped reading paperbacks before I got to them.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

How about Dragonlance? Here's the first one:


----------



## gatehouseauthor (Apr 22, 2011)

Not necessarily about dragons, but with a great dragon character, are the Myth Adventures books by Robert Asprin.  I first encountered them as graphic novels and fell in love!

And I've already seen mentioned the Dragonriders of Pern books, but I'll add my vote for those.  I'm a huge Anne McCaffrey fan.

Robin Hobb's Assassin books also aren't about dragons, and don't really even have dragons in them... but they have references to dragons, and giving life to stone dragons, and well... I love the series, so even though it's a tenuous connection, I'm throwing it out there for you!

Any of Piers Anthony's Xanth books that focus on Stanley Steamer (the dragon) are also fun reads, but bear in mind they're written mostly for humor, not action!

Here, There Be Dragons (the Chronicles of the Imaginarium Geographica) is also supposed to be a good series for middle grade to young adult, but I haven't actually read it and can't vouch for it.  It was referred to me by a friend, but I generally trust her judgement.


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

So happy that "Guards, Guards" was the first book posted 

Two I thought of:


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

tlrowley said:


> Naomi Novik's Temeraire series. The first book was an amazon freebie, a long time ago. I "bought" it, even though "I don't read fantasy" - apparently, I do read fantasy - at least this series.
> 
> (and apparently there's a new one coming next spring - yea!!!)


I second this.

What about the Pern series by Ann McCaffrey? I haven't read them, but a lot of people have good things to say about them.


----------



## SArthurMartin (Jul 1, 2011)

You could also try the Bitterwood trilogy by James Maxey. While I haven't picked it up yet, it's been taunting me lately.


----------



## SSantore (Jun 28, 2011)

Anne McCaffrey's Dragon books are great.  

Elizabeth Kerner has written a wonderful dragon series:  Song in the Silence, The Lesser Kindred, and Redeeming the Lost.  Only the first one is available on Kindle.  The other two are available in paperback.  Briefly, it's about a girl who falls in love with a dragon, and he with her, and the complications that causes.  Great read!


----------



## KMA (Mar 11, 2009)

Dragonhaven by Robin McKinley was absolutely delightful.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

KMA said:


> Dragonhaven by Robin McKinley was absolutely delightful.


Do you mean by Robin _Hobb_? Or has McKinley also got a book by that name? I adore Robin Hobb's books. I'm so looking forward to reading more about the Rain Wilders.

ETA: Wow, I just checked and turns out both Robins _do_ have books by that same title. Robin Hobb's is Dragon Haven, two seperate words, so I guess that makes it a little different: http://www.amazon.com/Dragon-Haven-Wilds-Chronicles-ebook/dp/B003H4I5SU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1309574804&sr=1-1


----------



## TiffanyLovering (Jul 1, 2011)

Ok, so maybe the book isn't 100% about dragons, but I loved Saphira...


----------



## Richard Raley (May 23, 2011)

SArthurMartin said:


> You could also try the Bitterwood trilogy by James Maxey. While I haven't picked it up yet, it's been taunting me lately.


Forgot about that one. You should read it, it's a great read and a good take on dragons and fantasy both.


----------



## scl (Feb 19, 2011)

I liked the series by Gordon R. Dickson that started with "The Dragon and the George." I enjoyed the series but thought they got sillier and worse as they went along.  Katharine Kerr wrote some books about dragons.  "The Red Wyvern" was the first book of The Dragon Mage series.  Patricia Briggs wrote "Dragon Bones" which I thought was a good read.


----------



## Tamara Rose Blodgett (Apr 1, 2011)

I know they're older but as a teen I loved the _Dragonriders of Pern._


----------



## gregoryblackman (Jul 11, 2011)

Just posted about these novels actually, but you will never go wrong with ANY of the Dragon Lance novels, though many do not revolve around dragons; a few do though.


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

I liked The Last Dragonlord  and  Dragon & Phoenix  by Joanne Bertin. (I just checked and they're not on Kindle  )

The Pern books were a favourite.

Robin Hobbs'  Liveship Traders series has dragons.


----------



## Adam Kisiel (Jun 20, 2011)

"Guards! Guards!" by Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

I dont know if this is available in Kindle:

Sherryl Jordan's "The Hunting of the Last Dragon" is amazing, magical, sad, lovely.



I also enjoyed Janet Lee Carrey's "Talon"

Barbara Hambly wrote a series about dragons "Dragonshadow", "Dragonstar" and so on. I like some of her books ("The Silicon Mage" and "Dog Wizard" are great) but these were horrid. Yuck! Dragons sex perversions. I wish I could wipe them from my mind. I read, I think, two of them before I gave up.


----------



## Nancy Fulda (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll second the votes for Anne McCaffrey and Robert Aspirin.  Robin McKinley's The Hero's Crown isn't really *about* dragons, but it "features a dragon" and I loved it dearly.  Jane Yolen's Pit Dragon chronicles are also excellent.

Bitterwood is exquisitely written.  It's a good read, really sucks you in, but it's also kind of dark.  I'd recommend it to people looking for literary quality and existential exploration, but not to anyone looking for a quick, upbeat read.


----------



## rweinstein6 (Aug 2, 2011)

I love this thread!  (Because I love dragons, of course)

Actually, I'm not a fan of romance, and I know I posted something about this in another thread, but...
Katie McAlister has several books about dragons and they're fantastic. The first one I read was "Love in the Time of Dragons" and the one I'm reading now is called "Holy Smokes". Essentially, in these books, dragons take the form of humans. I highly recommend her books. There's a few series: the Silver Dragons, the Light Dragons, and there's the Aisling Grey, Guardian novels as well. Hope you enjoy them as much as I did!


----------



## BethCaudill (Mar 22, 2011)

I love Anne McCaffrey's Pern series.  I haven't been as interested since her son started writing the newer books.

In Paranormal Romance:

Deborah Cooke writes dragons in her Dragonfire series.
Thea Harrison started a new series with the first book having a dragon - Dragon Bound


----------



## UnicornEmily (Jul 2, 2011)

I didn't think much of _Pillage,_ by Obert Skye -- it felt too much like the author sat down and said, "What can I do to make dragons completely, totally lame?"

On the other hand, I absolutely _adored_ Brandon Mull's Fablehaven series. (It's about a nature preserve for fantasy creatures.) One of the books is even called _Secrets of the Dragon Sanctuary!_


----------



## Selina Fenech (Jul 20, 2011)

From my childhood (middle grade books), I loved The Dragon Chronicles by Susan Fletcher- http://www.amazon.com/Dragons-Dragon-Chronicles-Susan-Fletcher/dp/1416997121/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1313062323&sr=8-1
I still think of them often, they made a huge impression on me.


----------



## ThomasSandman (Aug 10, 2011)

The Eyes of the Dragon by King? I guess not really about dragons but really cool book and even many king fans haven't read.  goinng to add some of these suggestions to my reading list and thanks for everyone s suggestions.


----------



## Kerry Greene (Aug 11, 2011)

On the children's and YA side of things, there are some fun dragons in Patricia Wrede's Enchanted Forest Chronicles. On the totally not YA side of things, George RR Martin's A Song of Ice and Fire series (also known as Game of Thrones thanks to the HBO series) also has some interesting dragons. They take quite awhile to show up, but they become increasingly important as the series progresses.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

I'm going to second (third? fourth?) _The Dragonlance Chronicles_ and the _His Majesty's Dragon_ series. I'll also throw in _Blood of Requiem_ by Daniel Arenson (men who can turn into dragons). All are excellent reads. _Song of Ice and Fire_ is a good series, too, but I'm boycotting Martin for the time being.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

tlrowley said:


> Naomi Novik's Temeraire series. The first book was an amazon freebie, a long time ago. I "bought" it, even though "I don't read fantasy" - apparently, I do read fantasy - at least this series.
> 
> His Majesty's Dragon
> Throne of Jade
> ...


I've been seeing these for a while, and I LOVE dragon books ... I don't know why I haven't picked them up yet.

This is a kids' book, but when I was a child I adored Dragon's Milk and the other books in the same series by Susan Fletcher. Very fun YA fantasy. And I just checked--it's available on Kindle too!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Since this thread began I've bought and read the 3 books in the Bitterwood series.  I loved the first two, but the third one was slightly disappointing. It felt a little contrived and a bit 'pat'. But overall , the series is a really good read.


----------



## joshtremino (Jul 31, 2010)

The DeLaSangre series was pretty good. I liked the idea that dragons were more like shape shifters. It was a pretty good series. I really loved the first one.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

& 

Goooood and Affordable!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

The Last Dragonslayer, by Jasper Fforde.










http://www.jasperfforde.com/dragon/dragon.html


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/Choice-of-the-Dragon/dp/B004EUOFGC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314827928&sr=8-1

If you liked Choose Your Own Adventure books, you might like Choice of the Dragon, available for Kindle at the link above. It also comes as an Android or iThing app.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Daniel Arenson said:


> How about Dragonlance? Here's the first one:


Yeah! I love books about dragons.


----------



## GerrieFerrisFinger (Jun 1, 2011)

Morf said:


> The Last Dragonslayer, by Jasper Fforde.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a talented writer this man is. Loved this book and One of Our Thursdays is Missing.


----------



## ThomasSandman (Aug 10, 2011)

Lyndl said:


> Since this thread began I've bought and read the 3 books in the Bitterwood series. I loved the first two, but the third one was slightly disappointing. It felt a little contrived and a bit 'pat'. But overall , the series is a really good read.


ive read these and agree with you


----------



## naomi_jay (Feb 1, 2011)

I very much enjoyed Choice of the Dragon! Lots of fun and oddly compelling.

I'm another Pern fan - Dragonsdawn is one of my all-time favourite books. I've just got my fiance addicted too. I loved Maggie Furey's Aurian books (think the series was called Artefacts of Power?). Not every book featured dragons, but her depiction of dragon civilisation was fascinating.


----------



## KateEllison (Jul 9, 2011)

Nancy Fulda said:


> I'll second the votes for Anne McCaffrey and Robert Aspirin. Robin McKinley's The Hero's Crown isn't really *about* dragons, but it "features a dragon" and I loved it dearly.


The Hero's Crown is one of my favorite books. Excellent, classic read!


----------



## Sean Cunningham (Jan 11, 2011)

_The Adamantine Palace_ by Stephen Deas is set in an empire whose strength lies in alchemically controlled dragons. It's a short, fast-paced read, but slighly peculiar in that I reached the end and still couldn't figure out if the author wanted me cheering for any of his characters. It's a good read though.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I have Bitterwood in paperback. I haven't read it because now I read only on my kindle and I hate to rebuy it. But I guess I should. I've been meaning to read the series for a while.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Just thought of one I'd forgotten about, The Smoke Thief, by Shana Abe:



It's part of her series called The Drakon. I only read the first one, and it was quite good, from what I can remember.

ETA: FYI, these are people who shapeshift into dragons, in case that makes a difference. And I would consider it paranormal romance rather than fantasy.


----------



## John Blackport (Jul 18, 2011)

tlrowley said:


> Naomi Novik's Temeraire series. The first book was an amazon freebie, a long time ago. I "bought" it, even though "I don't read fantasy" - apparently, I do read fantasy - at least this series.


That's what makes Temeraire great fantasy. We all _want_ to write fantasy like that, but few of us do.

Some of it's in the initial world-building choices. Setting your fantasy in the real world greatly simplifies the reading experience, and therefore your cross-over potential.

For Novik, it's not that simple though. She did a great thing setting up the "draconic air force" as a military auxiliary --- tactically important, but "a world apart" from the army and the navy. It makes her descriptions of the draconic "military culture" unimpeachable. As a reader, you literally have nothing left to do but enjoy the book.


----------



## Carolyn62 (Sep 5, 2011)

E E Knight's Age of Fire series has dragons as the main characters.


----------



## ThomasSandman (Aug 10, 2011)

some wonderful suggestions that i added to my to buy list


----------



## Bailey Bristol (Mar 22, 2011)

Shana Abe has a great series of books with Drakon characters, amazing, beautiful creatures that "live" in protected Regency era secluded communities. They can "turn" to smoke or may have other gifts. They are beautifully written. THE SMOKE THIEF, THE DREAM THIEF, QUEEN OF DRAGONS, etc.
Bailey


----------



## kdrollinger (Oct 17, 2011)

I dont know if anyone has mentioned Patricia Wrede yet, but I read her and Fletcher when I was younger. They still have a fond place in my heart.

I think Wrede's series starts with Dealing with Dragons. The whole searies circles around dragons, as you can imagine.

This thread has made me want to go and re-read Dragon's Milk...


----------

